# Landspout Tornado em São Martinho do Bispo - 10 Dezembro 2011



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2011 às 00:01)

Foi na zona de São Martinho do Bispo, às 16h53


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2011 às 10:46)

Obrigado pela partilha, o registo é espectacular, ainda por cima em vídeo de excelente qualidade.

É um pouco invulgar a situação dado  ontem não haver instabilidade relevante nessa zona para fenómenos desta natureza. No satélite só aparecem nuvens baixas e médias, pelo que penso ser aquilo que normalmente se chama um _landspout_, que é o equivalente em Terra às trombas marinhas fracas que também se formam sem haver muita instabilidade/nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, provavelmente algum Cumulus congestus isolado ou assim. Na prática não deixa de ser um Tornado, embora fraco.

Vou enviar as imagens para alguns especialistas do IM e do ESSL para analisarem.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2011 às 11:41)

Belo apanhado!
Nota-se ali muita rotação na célula, ainda que fosse uma célula pequena. Ainda assim, tocou no chão e formou um tornado de fraca intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2011 às 15:16)

Que grande registo

No local certo à hora certa


----------



## Zapiao (11 Dez 2011 às 15:19)

mandem esse video para os stormchasers: http://www.tornadovideos.net/


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Dez 2011 às 18:01)

boas

Bom registo, muito bem documentado em video. 

Abraços


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Dez 2011 às 19:55)

Ainda bem que alguém registou este evento.
Estava bem perto, em Santa Clara e vi e nuvem a passar em rotação na base. Afinal sempre tocou mesmo no chão. Excelente registo. Parabéns!
Quanto à hora, não foi por volta das 16 horas?


----------



## ct5iul (12 Dez 2011 às 09:34)

Parabéns 
Belo registo


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2011 às 12:21)

Obrigado por terem colocado o meu post no local correcto.
Eu vi esse "mini-tornado" quando ia passar na ponte RSI, pouco antes das cinco horas. Reparei na rotação e no formato das nuvens, tal com aparece no video, na zona de Santa Clara. Na altura não liguei muito, mas lembrei-me que era parecido com alguns fenómenos que já tinha visto nos vídeos que por aqui aparecem. 



> *Mini-tornado terá passado por Coimbra no sábado à tarde*
> 
> Desconhecem-se quaisquer ocorrências associadas. Aliás, contactados os bombeiros da cidade, estes confirmam não ter havido qualquer consequência de maior. Mas a verdade é que as imagens de um mini-tornado que terá ocorrido sábado à tarde na zona de S. Martinho do Bispo, correram este fim-de-semana nas redes sociais, nomeadamente no Facebook onde, curiosamente, muitas pessoas admitiam não ter dado por conta da sua passagem.
> 
> Diário de Coimbra


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2011 às 15:42)

DaniFR disse:


> ...Eu vi esse *"mini-tornado"*...



Um termo desses pode dar "ban"

Não uses "mini-tornado" mas sim TORNADO, esse sim o termo correto a usar.
Como já referido foi um tornado fraco, mas é sempre um tornado o seu nome...


E que belas imagens a desse tornado. 
É lindíssimo assistir a um evento desses, mais ainda porque não provocou nenhum dano material ou humano (conhecido).
Aqui há cerca de 12 anos assisti a uma formação, bem escura por acaso, num dia propício, em que toda a sua base estava em rotação. Parei o carro e observei-a durante uns minutos mas não assisti à formação de um tornado - ainda bem pois era mesmo em cima de uma área altamente urbanizada


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2011 às 16:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um termo desses pode dar "ban"
> 
> Não uses "mini-tornado" mas sim TORNADO, esse sim o termo correto a usar.
> Como já referido foi um tornado fraco, mas é sempre um tornado o seu nome...


Eu sei que é errado designar este fenómeno por mini-tornado, por isso é que coloquei entre aspas. 
Tenho acompanhado o fórum e já reparei que vocês não gostam deste termo, principalmente quando é usado pela comunicação social.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2011 às 17:44)

Excelente registo, bem apanhado


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2011 às 20:42)

Grande registo.Espectaculares imagens do tornado


----------

